# How to deal with a talkative person? ._.



## Oumaima (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi everyone. I have a friend who is overly talkative! he is like that type of people who talks a lot about themselves, focuses on problems and complain everytime they have a problem. First, I had pity on him and tried to help as much as possible but when he just keep on and on i can't handle it. If i suggest a solution he say "yeaah right BUT..complain complain complain..." :dry: I really don't like negative people. Besides all of that, he is younger than me by four years; not so mature and really not interesting for me as a closer friend, but he just keep starting conversation and talk deeply like if we were so close  but despite that I feel a bit guilty 'cuz Im not interested in this friendship as he does :sad: please what should I do ? Im confuused..Thank you


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Show no interest in what they're saying, they'll eventually go find another person to talk to.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Stab them with a pen. Works every time. I even written up a lab report to prove it.
13 dead 0 wounded


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a friend like this.

Flat out told her she was being a pain in the ass. We haven't spoken since. Problem solved.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer the direct approach myself: 

"I'm sorry, we're you talking to me? I was sitting here contemplating gouging my own eyes out."


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Set your limits.

If willing to talk to them - say how long you're willing to chat for prior, and then just flat out leave when time's up.

Else just be direct. "(Please) find someone else to talk to." / "Please go away. I don't want to talk to you (at the moment / again. You're too talkative for me to handle.) (Find someone else.)" / "You're too talkative for me to handle at the moment. Come back at *insert available timeslot here.*"


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

Stop engaging them in conversation


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Ignore em, and if they persist,speak to them in a language they dunno. If they still persist, punch 'em in the gut. And if that doesn't work, get 'em sent to another town for five years hard labor. That oughta keep 'em away from you...

... Unless you go to that town, and forget they're there...

.... In that case... Run like hell!!


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

Oumaima said:


> Hi everyone. I have a friend who is overly talkative! he is like that type of people who talks a lot about themselves, focuses on problems and complain everytime they have a problem. First, I had pity on him and tried to help as much as possible but when he just keep on and on i can't handle it. If i suggest a solution he say "yeaah right BUT..complain complain complain..." :dry: I really don't like negative people. Besides all of that, he is younger than me by four years; not so mature and really not interesting for me as a closer friend, but he just keep starting conversation and talk deeply like if we were so close  but despite that I feel a bit guilty 'cuz Im not interested in this friendship as he does :sad: please what should I do ? Im confuused..Thank you


I was going to say I love talkative people because I love to listen. I can make a talkative person talk for hours on end. I love listening to stories, you see. Negative people on the other hand are a whole different case. i know plenty of people like that and they gravitate towards me because I like to listen. What I do is bring another person or two into the conversation and when that other person gets sucked in, I walk away. hehehe Of course this really doesn't get rid of them completely but at least you'll get a break from them. hehehe Although, if you do this a few more times, i think they'll eventually gravitate towards the other person that you bring in because that person would now know more about his problems than you do. No need to feel guilty about not being interested in his friendship, it's not like you do it on purpose, sometimes there are just people that don't match our personality and unfortunately he is one of them.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

tell them to shut up, they'll get the idea.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Why not be direct in a tactful way? Like "hey, I'd appreciate if you didn't do this..."


----------



## Oumaima (Oct 3, 2014)

Ahahahahha some answers are funny.. thank you all


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

If you don't show interest they will go away. Believe me.


I live with an ESFJ, at the end she understood the message very well. If you don't give the person a sign they won't realize about anything.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 4, 2011)

"Silence you insignificant speck!"

In reality, this may be a poor plan. I've merely wanted to say that for a long time.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

out-talk the sunova bitch right outta the room!


----------

